# how do I carve these?



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)

These are the rosettes used throughout my home.

The Owl:









The Sunburst:









and I need to reproduce a few of them, about 6 owls and maybe a dozen sunbursts. I've never done any decorative carving like this before so would love some advice on the types of tools (chisels) that would work best, especially for the sunburst. For the owl I am on the fence about making a router jig for the flower pattern or trying to do that entirely by hand as well. Pretty sure the material is quarter sawn white oak, it's a circa 1890's victorian in Denver, CO.

Any and all advice really appreciated.

QK


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The owl rosette can be done on a pin router 
but pantograph duplicators are easier to come 
by and cheaper.

There are also 3-d router copiers used
by gunstock carvers, but they are pricier.

A 3-d copier would be most useful in roughing
out the sunburst in oak. You'll find, I think,
that oak is not easy for a beginner to carve
cleanly against the grain.

It is, as you can imagine, possible to build
a pantograph or 3-d copier yourself:
https://woodgears.ca/copy_carver/build1.html


----------



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)

I just watched a video on turning my router table into an overhead pin router and that looks like a great solution for the flower of the owl, thanks!.


----------

